

Mode Media Combines Its Websites Under a New Social News App - Errorcod3
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/28/mode-social-news-app/

======
Errorcod3
The digital media company formerly known as Glam is launching a new product
today for finding curated stories in topics like entertainment, food and
fashion

